# Nina Hagen Porno



## effendy (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß wie der Porno hieß den Nina Hagen mal gedreht hatte. Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, ob man den noch irgentwo findet.lol6


----------



## Veflux (26 Mai 2009)

Sicher das das stimmt?
Weiß nur das sie mal im Fernsehen masturbiert hat. bzw so getan, bzw das ganze sehr anschaulich erklärt hat....höchstens das sie mal beim Schulmädchen Report mitgespielt hat


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo effendy,

habe hierzu einen interessanten Link gefunden:
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2005/0422/leute/0033/index.html

Demnach scheint es kein "offizielles Video" zu geben. Eher eine privates Amateur Video, was sicher auch nicht den Weg an die Öffentlichkeit finden wird, wenn es denn existiert


----------



## Tokko (26 Mai 2009)

Ich hab nur gelesen das sie mal mit ihren Mann ein kleines privates Video gedreht haben soll. 

Hab aber weder einen Titel noch das Video selbst gesehen. 

Posten geht in diesen Fall auch nicht da es ein Privatvideo wäre und damit lt. unserer Regeln verboten.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## pinter (27 Mai 2009)

eine der heißesten deutschen frauen


----------



## Nipplepitcher (27 Mai 2009)

pinter schrieb:


> eine der heißesten deutschen frauen



ÄÄhmm, wie bitte

Die ersten 2 LP's sind spitze, aber sonst ????rofl1


----------



## effendy (27 Mai 2009)

Keine LP´s, es war ein richtiger Film!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayP (28 Mai 2009)

Porno von Nina Hagen?:3dsweat:


Bitte nicht:3ddancing:


----------



## Veflux (28 Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an. In jüngeren Tagen fand ich die gute durchaus attraktiv. So wie sie heut rumläuft nicht so doll mehr...


----------



## Nightrider28 (28 Mai 2009)

Naja...
Mir wäre ein Porno mit ihrer Tochter auf jeden Fall deutlich lieber.


----------



## AMUN (28 Mai 2009)

Nightrider28 schrieb:


> Naja...
> Mir wäre ein Porno mit ihrer Tochter auf jeden Fall deutlich lieber.



Mir auch lol6


----------



## pinter (29 Mai 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> ÄÄhmm, wie bitte
> 
> Die ersten 2 LP's sind spitze, aber sonst ????rofl1




Nur ein Gaglol6

Die Frau hat einen Knall!!!
Aber Cosma ist eine Traumfrau


----------



## effendy (29 Mai 2009)

Ja die Frau hat wirklich einen Knall, aber der Film, wenn es ihn gibt, der ist schon etliche Jahre alt, da war sie noch nicht so durchgeknallt. Also ich hatte da bestimmt schon vor 15 Jahren von gehört. Vielleicht war es ja doch nur der Privatporno, einen Versuch war es wert.


----------



## effendy (1 Juni 2009)

Der Porno wurde in den 80ziger Jahren in Ihrer Zeit in den USA gedreht.Sie war da nur "Gaststar"?!?Die Verleih- Firma hieß RIBU-Video oder so.Na ja vielleicht hilft ja irgendwann mal Herr Zufall!!!Ich Danke Euch trotzdem:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

